# Nicht wohlgeformtes XML mit SAX parsen



## Hans0815 (24. Mrz 2011)

Hallo,

ich bekomme von einem Provider XML Nachrichten die nicht wohlgeformt sind.
also z.B.

```
<a>
hallo
<b>
hallo2
</b>
</a>
```
wenn ich das ding jetzt mit sax auswerten möchte, komme ich zwangsläufig auf das problem das characters 2x aufgeruefen wird, befor das 1. mal endElement kommt.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man sowas halbwegs elegant mit sax parsen kann(dom könnte das is mir aber zu lahm)?

Ach um das vorweg zu nehmen der Provider wird seinen XML Generator nicht ändern/korrigieren....

Grüße

Hans


----------



## Noctarius (24. Mrz 2011)

Wieso sollte das nicht wohlgeformt sein? Das ist ein ganz normales Mixed-Content-Element


----------



## timbeau (27. Mrz 2011)

Musst mit Stacks o.ä. arbeiten. Also merken wo du gerade drin bist.


----------

